# 12 Angry Men    SPIDER WEB CASE



## arg-ist (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi

I'm here again after a long illness vacation.
My  SAK SAK 800D CASE  was completed.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-and-copper-pipe-and-acrylic-midplate.208434/
Final Photos of   MAC G5 CASE   are comng soon.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mac-g5-mod-arg-ist.207513/
And it is time to begin with a new Mod.


12 Angry Men   SPIDER WEB Case

Again  a 900D case… A nice case but with some  with some shortcomings and errors.  I do not know how many 900D case it  was.

With the theme  SPIDER WEB CASE.







A1-   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A2-     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A3-     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A4-       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A5-      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A6-    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A7-      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A8-       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




materials used at this case


CASE : Corsair 900D
D2        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MB : Asus Rampage  5 extreme
D 10     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CPU: İNTEL 5820 K
D14       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





RAM: CORSAIR DOMİNATOR PLATİNUM  4X8GB  3000
D13    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






VIDEO CARD  :Evga  980 Classified

D8       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D9      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





WATERCOOLING PARTS

RADIATORS: Alphacool  UT60 480
                            Alphacool  Monsta  480
D1        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





WB: EK


FITTINGS:

                     Mat black Enchace 90 Dual Multilink Adapter
F10 A         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                  Mat  black Enhance Multi-link for Acrylic OD 12mm
F10  B        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                 Mat black Enhance Rotary 90 Multilink Adapter
F10 C       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





RESERVOIR : Bitspower Z Multi 250
F8A              
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





POMP : Swiftech  MCP 655
D6     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MOD KIT: Bitspower   D5
D12        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





INLINE  TEMP. SENSOR:Aqua computer
D11         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





FANS: 4x Corsair   SP 120  Perf. Edition
                 4x Corsair   SP 120 LED-kırmızı
                 3x Corsair  AF 120


PSU: Corsair  AX  1200İ
D3      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





SSD:  OCZ VERTEX 4 Sata III 512 GB
D4        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





SOUND CARD: ASUS Sound Blaster SBX
D7  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





FAN CONTROLLER : Lamptron CW 611
D5     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don t  be angry  ,  Mod photos  are coming soon. arg-ist



OTHER WORKLOGS


  SAK SAK 800D CASE   completed.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-and-copper-pipe-and-acrylic-midplate.208434/

  MAC G5 CASE   
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mac-g5-mod-arg-ist.207513/


PLAYDOH SILVERSTONE TJ07    (Acrylic pipe and midplate)
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/playdoh-silverstone-tj07-acrylic-tubing.206894/


TRANSFORMER CASE         COMPLETED
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/transformer.204111/


Jumbo case- custom build-         COMPLETED
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/jumbo-case-custom-build.205943/


4 way HDD switcher.                COMPLETED
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/4-way-hdd-switcher.203795/


Grapich Equaliser display           COMPLETED
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/graphic-equaliser-display.203871/


900 D  MMT CASE                     COMPLETED
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/900-d-mmt-case.204028/


12 Angry Men  900 D  Case       COMPLETED
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/12-angry-men-900-d-case.203915/


----------



## arg-ist (Jul 23, 2015)

Again a 900D, and again  still known  watercool  installation problems at 900D...

I say always… 900D is a lizard   with severed  tail . This time, I'll cut it.






it is  very diffucult to put a  480 rad  in the subdivision.

And do not even think of putting a 480 Monsta  at the sub.

  Only a HAMSTER can walk    in narrow corridors.

E1       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you use a 480 Monsta ,the distance between  RAD and  PSU  is  only 15 mm ,and a ¾  OD  tube is 19mm... Not enough place for fittings and for tubing.

And do not even think of putting a 480 Monsta as push pull  at the sub.

I f you use  60 mm thick rad  too  , it is  very diffucult  to mount fittings and tubing expecially ¾ tubes

E2         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We must   turn the radiator  180 degree  ,  to use fittings at the front side panel…to escape from  the pressure  of  PSU.

and you have  a mini problem…

There are 3 fans   mounted  at the front panel.

B1       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Becouse they are mounted  at the  inside  of the front panel ,there  is no place for  the radiator tanks..

B2         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you  must  remove the fan, or  you mount it  to the outside.

I removed the fan

B3        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I  said;  the  designers have thought  a solutione  to mount  the fans   at the  outside…

 something that… has not even come to mind of the designers.

I  made  a simple  adapter to this place , ı mounted  the fan  to the  outside

B5-B6-B7
















You can use  the fan filter , and you can close  the front door.

I have 25mm  more  place to mount  the  rad, place fort he tanks…

B10-         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




B11           
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Front  filter and front  door   can be used as seamless .

A1


----------



## arg-ist (Jul 26, 2015)

to cover  the backside of the case, to keep out this image from the eyes…

 C7          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I made  a backplate  Number  2 at photo C10

C13         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The most problematic place of 900D , if you don t  want to see this 

C14        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I decided to make an acrylic midplte with  waterway. I made a tray from alu,  for acrylic midplate.

C15        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Tray  leveled

C16           
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And mounted

C17          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The center of the plate was poured


C19          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-C20        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





All parts have been  grinded

C21          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Al parts   painted.

F5


----------



## arg-ist (Jul 29, 2015)

Another problem  at 900D is, the design error,  at the rad fans…

If you mount  the rad with original mounting brackets , 1/5 of the fans are masked  from the brackets and  from the door.

R1     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If  you  use led fans , it looks very bad out.

To fix it , ı made a new rad bracket  .  to compare the old ones(black) the new ones.

R6       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I lowered down  the rad  15 mm.

R2     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





You can see full  size  of the fans.

R4      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




R5     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brackets  sent to powder coating.


----------



## arg-ist (Aug 6, 2015)

respecting the owner's request , ı used  90 angel  fittings  at  corners .






Connections to the rad

  F11              
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  F12             
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  F13              
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Connections to the  CPU and  MB

F14                  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




F15                  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




F16                  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And mounting  reservoir and pomp  without clamps and brackets..

F19                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




F17                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Connections to  Video card and  self made  Spider Web  in the corner.

F20


----------



## arg-ist (Aug 13, 2015)

After connectons with acrylic tubing  , pipe joints were detected  on the  acrylic  midd plate .


F22  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Water chanels added.


F23  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





After a little work


F24  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Drawn at corel for laser cutting


F25  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





acrylic plates came , from laser cutting

10mm thick midplate, with waterchanels , was cut  16mm smaler than the others,

to make a chanel  for led strip.


 the  bottom plate is White , it can be lit from below  in addition


F29  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Akrilik plates


F28  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I said I would mount  reservoir and pump  on acrylic tubes like spider legs.

I put them on  midplate plate for  trial .


F30  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





F31  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





F32  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





F33  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





F34  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And as well  came,  bonding  acrylic  plates.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 13, 2015)

Subbing for an epic build!


----------



## arg-ist (Aug 21, 2015)

We have  4  sheet Plexi for bonding.
F28





The 10 mm thick  clear middle layer  with   water channels, was  bonded with 5 mm clear topsheet.
Y2






tapping and preparing for fittings
Y1






The10 mmthick midplate is  16 mm smaller  then  5mm acrylics.
Y3






First leak test  with  green fluid.
Y5






There is no leak problem. We cann bond  third  layer.
Second leak test with blue fluid.and no leak problem
Y6







To see the results slightly, curiously.
Y7






Round ,8mmX10mm  chanel for led strip.
F29






This channel was wrapped round with RGB led strip.
Y11






And at last… pressure  test
Y10







PASSED.


----------



## arg-ist (Aug 27, 2015)

Although 900 D is a  big   case  , but subdivision  too cramped.
U1





One small problem  of the  case is   mounting  of the PSU and and work on them.
U2





    Only the bottompart  of the Rad  mounting  plate (at back side)is portable.   upper part is fixed.can not be romoved.
U4





To be a little more comfortable in the PSU mounting and mounting of  PSU connectors ,
   I  made a mounting plate to install  PSU. As I was accustomed from SilverStone TJ 07. Cosmos II
U7





U13- U14










I cut the mounting location  of PSU.
U6





Made a  mounting plate  from 2mm thick alu.
U8





So that, I can mount  PSU  without  tilting and  wriggling…

U15






U9





And ı cann take out  the PSU    without disassembling  back rad.
  PSU with mounting plate
U10





Pushing the PSU  in the case ,backplate with PSU , mounted  to the case with  four  self-tapping screws.
U11





I'm pulling out the PSU and  can mount  easily PSU  connectors.

With adding  a frame  from  10x15 mm box profile  to the backplate ,  can  I mount , an additional 360mm rad to the  bottom part of the case  ,if it is necessary.

Mounting plate sent to powder coating.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## arg-ist (Sep 4, 2015)

I am also curious as you are for the result. I want to see midplate with color.
I could not wait .

I photographed , before   filling  colored  liquid , with clear liquid  and  RGB  led    light.

 1 red led





 2 green led





3 blue led





4 yellow led





5 white led





6 light blue led





7 orange led






And then with selected fluid  MAYHEM X1 Blood red .
.8mayhemX1






a short break
2 Weeks  late summer holiday at Fethiye /TURKEY , to  watercool my self

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1280x1024q90/674/bP4pmH.jpg


----------



## arg-ist (Sep 12, 2015)

Holiday is over, continue to work

Worklog of this week.(  It's hard work after the holiday…)


Step  by step final assembly.

Empty case

R1







First montage  of the pipe  from pomp to  480 rad.

R2







From MB block to  monsta 480

R3







Montage  of  EVGA 980 Classified Hydrocopper

İn and out pipes of Evga 980

R4







Montage  of reservoir without  montage  bracket  like a tower.

R5







Montage of  pomp  on  3 feet, without montage bracket.

R6







R7







R8







R8a







And at last self made  SPIDER WEB GRIL 

With 5K Potansiometer as dimmer.

R9







R10







R11







Spider web grill backlighted with led strip and with a  dimmer.

R12







Case illuminated with led without  fluid, to see  th effect and to predict the result.

R13







R14


----------



## patrico (Sep 12, 2015)

ohhh nice job there   very nice


----------



## arg-ist (Jan 26, 2016)

Because  I have changed  my house , ı could not add final photos.Sorry.
Some final  photos

Although I think the pump to work properly  upsidedown.






but I changed pumps position not to risk the pump






Thanks for warning    TheL4mka  Multimodder.









1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




23 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




24 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









26


----------

